# no hindi fonts in firefox



## amit_stg (Oct 2, 2005)

i frequently visit the following site through IE

*www.abhivyakti-hindi.org/kahaniyan/

I am able to view this site in hindi in IE, but if i open this site in Firefox or Netscape it appears in english fonts only (so unreadable) plz check and find me the solution to view  it in hindi in firefox.

Thanks


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 2, 2005)

maybe  the site u r tryin to watch is in hindi unicode font , firefox does not support unicode fonts afaik.


----------



## desertwind (Oct 2, 2005)

try changing the character encoding to hindi.
View>Character Encoding>More Encodings>SE & SW Asian>Hindi


----------



## amit_stg (Oct 3, 2005)

it didnt help ?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 3, 2005)

Make sure the fonts required are installed properly and now try differnet encodings. One of them ought to work. A good way to start is the Western (ISO-8859-1)


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 4, 2005)

no fonts need to be installed if its unicode .


----------

